# The way my spouse feels about sex is equal o the way i feel about....?



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about....?

Finish the sentence!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about sex.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

TAM ?

Just Kidding.......

_The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about....._
Working out & bodybuilding. I'm very passionate about it and feel guilty if my workout suck.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

The way my DH feels about sex is the way i feel about real housewives of whatever. I get very excited for the next episode to come on, and when its on...nothing else matters!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sex.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

tv
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

sex


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Trick question? Sex.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh c'mon guys! Get creative!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Oh c'mon guys! Get creative!




OK it was too easy to answer with my SO but if I had to answer in relation to my ex husband.....

The way my ex feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about housework. I do it begrudgingly.


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

For my H it is like a rich dessert. It's a fun bodily pleasure and it's great to enjoy as an occasional thing but it is immature to fantasize about it when you are not having it or to have it several times per week. If I have it once every week or two, I should feel satisfied, twice a week and I'm being spoiled.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kari said:


> If I have it once every week or two, I should feel satisfied, twice a week and I'm being spoiled.


Wait.....the sex or the dessert?


----------



## derbygirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Turn that around...

The way I feel about sex is equal to the way my spouse thinks about... mowing the lawn, washing the car, taking out the trash... 

Ugh.:loser:


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Doing the laundry - Every week or so you just have to do it


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about sex.


Ditto.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about...

Trying to think of something that I don't really look forward to doing (because she doesn't), but really enjoy once I am there (because she does).

Nothing .... I got nothing. The whole idea of liking something, but not wanting to do it is just not logical. My wife is not logical.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sex? What's sex?? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

nothing.

I haven't felt that interested in anything in years. What is the use when putting all of that desire into something usually ends badly. This is more than just in the relationship area. This is life as I have always known it. No good deed goes unpunished.

nulla uirtutum impunita


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

The way my fiancee feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about yardwork. I don't really want to get up off my ass to do it, but once I get into it I like it and afterwards I'm pleased with what I've done. Maybe not pleased with the yard itself, but I'm pleased with what I've done.

If I were to do that sentence regarding my ex-wife, it'd likely go along the lines of 'The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way I feel about getting hit in the temple with a brick or using a chainsaw to insert a suppository'


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

> If I have it once every week or two, I should feel satisfied, twice a week and I'm being spoiled.





missymrs80 said:


> Wait.....the sex or the dessert?


That's the point, he feels the same about both. To him sex is a luxury or occasional treat and it is immature to want it several times per week. So he thinks it's unreasonable for me to want sex more than twice per week. He likes sex once it has started but never craves it. Since he doesn't have a sweet tooth, it's just like cake or ice cream to him, fun but not a need.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about cooking a lovely meal for those I love, from scratch.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Divorced here, but i think my x wife felt about sex the way i felt about going out to a favorite restaurant: it was an enjoyable treat, but not something one does or should expect to do often.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Space to myself!!!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way I feel about the Space Program.

Sure I'm interested in it but that doesn't mean I'll ever get to launch my own rocket.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I like what hope said. 

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to how I feel about sex. 

But cooking a family dinner from scratch is a great way to put it. You get sweaty and hot. You took the time in the store planning how things will taste. You stand in line, do prep work in the kitchen. 

You smell fresh garlic and ginger, yeast from bread or rolls. You work hard to make food you want others to enjoy, and tell you how good it is, and how they love all your effort. 

All these yummy smells just make you want to eat now. The thrill of watching your person/family take that first bite and nodding their approval. 

Damn now I'm hungry and horney.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

sticking my hand in the garbage disposal.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about....


Having a root canal


----------



## Carpe (May 12, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about...
> 
> Trying to think of something that I don't really look forward to doing (because she doesn't), but really enjoy once I am there (because she does).
> 
> Nothing .... I got nothing. The whole idea of liking something, but not wanting to do it is just not logical. My wife is not logical.


Hey, sounds exactly like my marriage. We have great sex, and my wife seems to love it while we're doing it. And of course so do I. To my male mind that seems like a great reason to do it again as often as possible. For some reason, not so with her...


----------



## Kari (Feb 17, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about...
> 
> Trying to think of something that I don't really look forward to doing (because she doesn't), but really enjoy once I am there (because she does).
> 
> Nothing .... I got nothing. The whole idea of liking something, but not wanting to do it is just not logical. My wife is not logical.


For me maybe it's going to workout at the gym (I mean this is analogous to how my H feels). Procrastinate it, avoid it, but end up having fun if I do it.


----------



## Poet (Oct 20, 2012)

The way my spouse feels about sex is equal to the way i feel about paying her for it :rofl:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Kari said:


> For me maybe it's going to workout at the gym (I mean this is analogous to how my H feels). Procrastinate it, avoid it, but end up having fun if I do it.


This is close. But when I think of working out, I think of hard work, a bit boring, some pain and stiffness afterwards.

To me sex is not hard work, is not boring, and no pain or stiffness afterwards ... unless you give me 15 minutes to recuperate 

Just laying and holding her gives me an describable feeling. Total contentment. When I start to hold her, I don't feel that she is feeling the same way. She gives off the feeling that she doesn't feel comfortable with me close to her. But after sex, and we are holding each other, I do get that feeling from her. That she is happy and content. 

Been married almost 25 years and I really don't understand her in regards to intimacy and sex. How it can go from feeling so great and right to feeling so wrong.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

maybe taking out the trash. You gotta do it once a week or things get kinda messy around the house. 

When she gets into sex, she's REALLY into it, but getting her into it can be a challenge. 

*An aside: I personally subscribe to a "hydraulic theory" of basic drives, which can apply to basic needs like sex, hunger, or thirst. Imagine your sex drive as water tank that's constantly being filled -- eventually it needs to be drained or it will burst. She and I work exactly the same way, except her tank is being filled by a slow dripping faucet, it may take 10 days or so to fill; my tank is being filled by a steady stream of water, and takes takes about a day to fill. In either case when the tanks are full, we want it. 

The bummer is that she doesn't have a whole lot of sympathy for me when my tank is ready to explode.

I haven't figured out how to get get her faucet to run any faster, though she certainly seems to know how to get my tank filled to bursting instantly….*


----------

